# Poults



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Came across these little guys this morning around the Manton area.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw a few with a hen on my property last week. Could not get a count due to the weeds. they looked smaller than those. There was another hen with them but it did not look to have any poults following her.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Saw one today with 2 .***** have devastated our turkey flocks around me . There is more ***** than turkeys now .


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Got a boatload in my hood. A bunch more in the foliage. 

Fun to watch.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I've been seeing quite a few fuzzballs. Got a picture of erythristic hen with a bunch. Will post later


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I live near Richmond in macomb county.As of 7 22 17 Iam seeing a lot of hens with no poults Only seen a few with poults and usually only 2 or 3.Maybe ***** and opossums did the job on them.I hate racoons.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw a couple hens with a dozen or more poults yesterday. There was a real difference in the sizes of the poults.

It was a great year for the ground nesting birds in my travels. I have never seen so many road killed possum in my life. The warm winters have let them survive the winter but did not teach them how to cross the road with out getting flattened.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> I live near Richmond in macomb county.As of 7 22 17 Iam seeing a lot of hens with no poults Only seen a few with poults and usually only 2 or 3.Maybe ***** and opossums did the job on them.I hate racoons.


Agree they are having a devastating effect on a lot of wild life in many areas .Get your wallets out in the future we will have to prop up many species that are being wiped out by predation .


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Here's some from yesterday


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ya I. Think the possums and ***** did a job on a lot of turkey nest in my area.My neighbor lost seven chickens to ***** and possums he killed seven ***** and opossums.Another friend that raises fancy pigeons killed and trapped 25 possums this year but no *****.I think the possums really multiply this year


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

With two warm winters in a row, I think that more possums survived freezing to death over the winter. I was happy to see so many with tire tracks across their backs


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

The past 2 days driving I've seen multiple groups of hens with poults. I'd have to say I've seen more than in previous years. Hopefully the winter is good to them.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

had a big brood in our neighborhood lately. Not sure if momma is a genius avoiding natural predators or an idiot because guaranteed there are more dogs and cats per square mile in a neighborhood than coyotes in the forest.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

It was later than normal but I found the usual group of 2 hens and poults that show up behind our property every summer, not as many poults as normal though, last year I believe there was about 12, this year I only counted 7 or 8, don't know if predators got some of them or maybe just less hatched but I'm happy to see them


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Poults galore of all sizes, some very small for August, in my neck of the woods also...kee, kee, kee......


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man it's been an incredible hatch, not sure I've seen so many poults riding around. Saw these this morning. If you look closely you'll see one 1/3 the size there was two hens one hen also smaller, probably this year's Jenny.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Saw two hens with a batch of small poults yesterday. Had some very small poults in the area during mid August a couple years back and did not think they would survive. By early December you could not tell them apart from the ones hatched much earlier. Mother Nature is a tough old gal. FM


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I've got 5 hens and 11 poults feeding around the house. One hen has one poult the size of a chicken ( the rest of the poults are 3/4 grow) . I watched this little guy fly 20 feet up into a tree and perch on a limb while the others fed. Pretty amazing, I would have never guessed it could flap its wings let alone fly!!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Around my house it dos,nt look good.ive seen at least 13hens and only one has 3poults.I blame ***** and possums we hava a ton of them


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It has been a pleasure to see all of the flat possums on the roads this year plus a lot of baby ****.

A poult is able to fly up in a tree when they are only around 10 days old which saves a lot of them from predators.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jrose said:


> I've got 5 hens and 11 poults feeding around the house. One hen has one poult the size of a chicken ( the rest of the poults are 3/4 grow) . I watched this little guy fly 20 feet up into a tree and perch on a limb while the others fed. Pretty amazing, I would have never guessed it could flap its wings let alone fly!!!


I believe it's approximately two weeks when they can fly instead of hiding under Mama


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw 6 poults on 23 outside of mackinac on Sunday that looked like the size of a woodcock. They were tiny hope they make it.


----------

